# T31 roof racks to fit T30



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi there!
Anyone tried to fit roof bars for T31 to T30?
Ebay is full with affordable racks for T31, but much less options for T30.
I am interested in specifically these one:
1pair Car Roof Roof Cross Rack Bar Fit For Nissan X-Trail 2008-2012 | eBay

The roof rack selector at Roof Racks & Accessories To Suit Most Models - Prorack NZ recommends the same racks fitting kits for both cars. But still I've heard they are of different length.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Nikolav
Somehow I don't think they will fit. I think T31s might fit a T32 or new Rogue here. Sadly its easier to find aftermarket stuff like this for newer rather than older models. I remember there were more options on ebay 8 years ago for ours. 
These look pretty good 

Aluminium Roof Bars to fit Nissan X-Trail (Fixpoint Models) 2001-2006 | eBay.

You might be able to find oe Nissan ones on a wrecked one if you are lucky.


----------



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

Thank you, quadraria10
They are out of stock currently, but they do look good. I'll keep an eye on them.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is possibly another option. Price is pretty good.

For Flush Rails Mount Rooftop Rack Cross Bars Travel Kit w/Keylock | eBay

oops did not notice that shipping charges were over the top...


----------



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Here is possibly another option. Price is pretty good.
> 
> For Flush Rails Mount Rooftop Rack Cross Bars Travel Kit w/Keylock | eBay
> 
> oops did not notice that shipping charges were over the top...


Yeah, especially when you live in New Zealand the first thing you pay attention at is the shipping charge 
But anyway, these one are not for fixed-type rails as mine X-Trail.


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

As I live in Rio where the summer is very hot and my Exy is black, I'm seeking help. I've thought of simply having the roof painted white. Another solution might be to tie white canvas with eyelets and strong chord to the 2 basic roof rails. Perhaps better would be to fit an upper aluminium roof, about 2cm above, like many traditional Land Rovers. The sun would be kept off the original roof and air would blow through the space. As on the Land Rovers mentioned it'd be important to have the leading edge sloping slightly down so that wind would not tear it off. Have you ever done or seen something like this?


----------

